# Free agent thread



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, it's pretty obvious besides Charles Oakley and re-signing a few of our players Gabe will still be keen on staying put for 2003 when we can have a "chance" to get Tim Duncan. It's a shame and we're all getting sick of it but oh well what can you do. I've heard a few Keon Clark signing rumours because he says he wants to go to Florida but I don't buy it since his money demands are high and offcourse Gabe has a lover he'll be waiting for in a year that we probably won't even get.  

Charles Oakley will bring leadership and a helper & motivator for McGrady just like he did for Vince Carter. Hell, they know each other very well because Tracy was a Raptor for the first 2 years of his career and Oak was there right? He's gonna be back up and won't let anyone pick on T-Mac offcourse.

Another problem we can sign is a point guard who'll either serve as a potential backup plan if Grant Hill's ankle faulters once again. He should retire if that happens offcourse but since Hill's set to play point guard and DA will have a backup role we should get someone like Jacque Vaughn. Sure Travis Best has been mentioned but I doubt he'd fancy a move to be our 3rd string PG either. 


Please reply with your comments we need to get the ball rolling in this forum!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Travis Best would be better than Jacque Vaughn. Lemme say this: Vaughn is just horrible. He was more worried about fighting with a ball boy last year than playing the game. Oakley will definitely go to Orlando. I just don't see him being here for more than one year, and then he outta damn retire.:laugh:

Mike Miller and Grant Hill need to be pakcaged for a starting center and a viable backup PG. Don't ask me where they'd find one, just do something other than drafting big men and trading them away... Tim Duncan in Orlando shoulda happened a few years back. David Robinson even told him to go sign with them, he stayed in San Antonio.

We will see what Orlando does....


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

I think Oakley will be good for T-Mac. He was good for VC and hopefully he can stop McGrady's head from exploding. If Hill is healthy this team is automatically shot up into contending for the Eastern Conference Championship. Of course, there's no way they can stop Shaq :no: I liked the pick of Borchardt, I thought they had a steal, I didn't like the move of him for Humphrey. If the Magic can get Duncan then they may just be unstoppable. They wouldn't have a dominant center but they'd have 3 players capable of scoring 25+ ppg. Do you have 3 players who can match up and contain McGrady, Hill, and Duncan all at the same time?


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

It's a scary though to imagine if both Grant Hill and Tracy McGrady were both healthy all along and we'd have a chance at getting Tim Duncan, holy cow!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I DONT know where its gonna happen,but I think where ever Duncan goes or stays,Kidd will follow!

I think Riles is gonna make a HUGE push for Best this summer,and I think Best is gonna except.Best wants to start,but that wont happen in L.A. or O-Town cuz of Fisher/Armstrong and Hill.

Yes Oak will help on the boards,but do u realize the Magic would have the OLDEST frontcourt in the league with Ewing/Oak/Grant?

For the Magics sake,I hope Hill comes back full throttle this season!:yes:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I really dunno if Grant can play as full time point guard. As good as Hill is, I still think he shouldnt be a starting pg for the team but maybe as a point foward instead.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I just hope Hill will play the whole season. Whether he starts as the PG or not, I just want him to play!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

That's my main target aswell, if he can atleast play most games will be a huge boost and make us a Eastern conference threat and offcourse make our post-season much longer.

I'm pretty sure Doc Rivers will limit Hill's playing time numbers and make some type of rehab and slowly make him come back which is a magnificent idea IMO.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm also worried if Grant Hill steps on someone's foot or twists his ankle, he could be out longer than the average player because of all the problems he has. Doc probably knows this and will give Hill less playing time to help prevent this from happening.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't share the seam fear about him twisting his ankle because if you keep that in mind then you can forget about him ever being good again because basketball is a competitive sport, it ain't golf. :laugh: 

Anyways, if we could sign any free agent this year who would you want it to be? Malik Rose is my pick. He's such a hard worker and he even rebounds like crazy! he's so good sometimes when Duncan wasn't there he was the main scorrer and actually gave Shaq some tough times on offensive and defense. Such a hard worker kind of like Bo Outlaw when we had him, very energetic and even more amazing he has a jump shot!


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Do you have the list of free-agents this year? I would love to have Rose in Orlando. He is just the kind of guy we need.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Go check it out at

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/nba/2002-free-agent-list.htm

It's a long list so I figured to give you the link instead of copy & paste.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*Free Agents Orlando should look at getting.*

These are the players I think Orlando should take a look at this off season. And I feel it is a must to keep Monty and Pat on the team, Hudson can go because there are a lot of free agent PG's

1)Chauncey Billups-Great offensive game and can really hit open 3 pointers, can penitrate and drive would be a great fit for Orlando. 
2)Jacque Vaughn-Below Chauncey because he doesn't have as good of offensive game, but is a great defender at PG and could be a good backup, and might be pretty cheap to.
3)William Avery-Is a project but if Orlando wants a shooter pick Will, and I think he can make open shots if he gets them, but is not a good defender. 
4)Travis Best-Would be a lot higher on the list if he was not so old, might be a last result pick. 
5)Kevin Ollie-Finals experience and is a good defender.


The restricted guys Orlando should take a look at, yes they are all centers.
@Restricted: Michael Olowokandi-I don't think the Duncan deal will ever go through, so why not go with the next best thing, but who could Orlando give up to get him? 
@Restricted: Mengke Bateer-Over Wang because he is a better defender, can really hit the open jump shot. 
@Restricted: Wang Zhizhi-Would be a good pick just to cause matchup problems with his 3 point shot. 

Others.

*Darvin Ham- Would be a great pick if Orlando didn't already have Humphery. 
*Malik Rose-Another small tough PF, but lets be serious he is not Tim Duncan!!!
*Charles Oakley-Would be a great physical presence in the post, he would give a attitude to the team and I see that as a good thing.
*Rodney Rogers-Can his open jump shots, but might have to come at a big price. 
*Mikki Moore-Would be another cheap pickup, but he is a athletic center that can run and block shots.
*Vladimir Stepania-Super shooter and is pretty athletic
*Corie Blount-A very good defensive PF that could be a good addition if we can't get Oakley.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

For your point guard list, I think you got it all wrong. Travis Best should be on top of your list! He's old? OK sure he is 30 but he has finals experience, he deffinately knows how to pass the ball to superstars and hit the jump shots. Jacque Vaughn would be my second option, though. 

Charles Oakley and/or Malik Rose is who I want. Wang ZhiZhi isn't exactly what I call a big man who can help down low and motivate McGrady in his chinese speaking language like Oakley can do it. :laugh:


----------



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

*magic's free agency*

*** Copyrighted material cannot be re-posted in it's entirety. Please post a link. Thanks! — Ron ***


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

*Goods news from the Orlando sentinel*

*** Copyrighted material cannot be re-posted in it's entirety. Please post a link. Thanks! — Ron ***


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok, You can say Best is a more economic pickup for Orlando than Billups fine!


But now way you think Best is better PG than Billups, Chauncey is a better 3 point shooter and is why stronger. Plus two words, Baron Davis if he is still on the Hornets. The Magic really got killed by big PG's and Billups would help stop that because of his size and strength. 

I think it would be a great lineup to have 
PG-Billups
SG-McGrady
SF-Hill
As the backcourt!:grinning: 


Better than 
PG-Best
SG-McGrady
SF-Hill:no: 


Billups might need more $$$$$, but I say it is worth it.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh lord, if you only knew how ridiculous your last post was. :no: 

First of all, whatever point guard we get is going to be *third* string because Grant Hill is set to be a PG. We don't even need a third PG but we're taking gonna go for it because maybe Hill might get injured again. So do you understand what I mean? this is the starting linuep:

PG-Grant Hill
SG-Tracy McGrady
SF-Mike Miller


BTW, Chauncy Billups won't accept that role and I don't think the Best will accept it either so let's hope Vaughn will. Don't be fooled by Billups scoring either, I've never thought that he's a true PG really. Best would be the better of the two IMO.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

OK, that is all fine.

But you said it yourself that Hill will play the PG for the team and I hope he does, I hope he doesn't lose any of his game before the injury.

But if Hill will play PG that is even more reason to take Billups as the position PG. Because as you said again Billups doesn't have a great handle, but that would not matter if Hill does most of the handling dutes. So then Billups can just score off of open shots, and there will be plenty of those if Hill and Tracy play a full year together.

And Billups I think would be better for defense as well as offense than Best. Best is a lot slower and weaker than he once was, he is not the little pitbull he was before, he has lost a lot of his game. Why else would the Pacer start a rookie all year last year. Billups once again could guard the big PG's in the East, mainly Davis now answer me this. Who would you want guarding Davis in a playoff series, Best or Billups?????

Best is not even close to the baller he once was!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm sorry but I fail to see what you're talking about. Or maybe you haven't heard of Darell Armstrong? He's going to be energized and coming off the bench at the point guard position. Billups won't accept the role and he'd never be playing at the same time as Hill because DA is the backup anyways, you know? Two players of the same position don't play at the same time, I thought you knew that! :no: 

Listen bro, we don't need such a defensive stellar player. I've never thought highly of Billups defense so I've got no idea what you're talking about either, Best has NBA finals experience and he knows he isn't in his prime anymore so he'd be a perfect fit.

Billups is a scoring threat but with Tracy McGrady, Mike Miller and Grant Hill we are not in need for another threat. Hell, Pat Garrity will get alot of open shots when T-Mac and Hill will be double teamed and stuff.

Thank you and I hope you _finally_ get my point.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I respect what you are saying, but have you seen Billups play last year? He started for the hole second half of the season and you talk about him like he comes off the bench, **** he started in the playoffs!

And yes Best will probably be a good fit, but I'm looking at it with Mike Miller gone, if Mike was to get traded Billups would be the better player.

And Billups is not a ball hog, Best is a small little weak guard and is a horrible defender. And by horrible I mean weak and not tough, Billups plays tough he might get beat once and awhile but he is a fighter. Best on the other hand is small and I don't see him as being a tough. I would rather have a PG than will give a hard foul to a big man or drive the lain and get knocked down than a small PG that sits outside of the paint not mixing it up. Billups is a competitor and I would want him on the Magic. But once again that would be if they lose Miller, and they probably will if a team really wants him. 

I say trade Miller and keep Monty and Pat, **** Monty was way better in the playoffs than Miller was. And if Miller ever left, a 3 point shooter would be needed, and that is Chauncey.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm talking about him about coming off the bench because Grant Hill will be the *starting* point guard, how hard is that to get?!

Mike doesn't wanna get traded, he wants to stay in Orlando and has said he will change his work ethic and work his @$$ off to have a break-out year in 02-03.

Oh and when did I call Billups a ballhog? I'm begging you to find me saying he is a ballhog, stop making up stuff dude. Best may be weak but he's a good jump shooter for a first and he's all we need as a third string PG. Billups is not even useless but he's not a true PG from what i've seen of him, he's a shoot first point guard which alot of people don't fancy all that much and I don't either.

Mike Miller hardly got minutes in the playoff because of his ankle, how do you build such a ridiculous judgement?  Oh lord!


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

You seriously believe that Grant Hill can play a full season at PG? I promise you he will not be doing that! Hill remember is coming off of two strait years out of basketball. I don't think he can keep up with PG's in the East at all. For one it would be bad physically and two he has never played full time PG ever before. And when I say Grant should play PG I mean he should bring the ball up the court once in a while, or he should get the ball on top of the key to start the offense. I think Grant would have real trouble guarding a PG all game long! Yeah you probably heard that about the big frount court lineup before, but that would work a lot better with a big PG like Sasser, Bozeman, Gaines, Crawford, not Hill at PG. The lineup of Hill/McGrady/Miller is not going to work trust me. 

Ok keep Miller and sign the lesser PG in Best but I just have a different view on where the team should go, and that is not it. 
I stick with 

Starting backcourt
1)Billups---backup- Armstrong
2)McGrady
3)Hill

I don't see where you are getting that Billups would be a 3rd string PG? I would be awesome if Hill could play PG but I don't think he can full time. 
Could Hill guard Marbury/Kidd/Payton/Anderson/Strickland/Stoudamire/Miller/Davis/Terry/Parker/Wagner/...........

I don't think his legs would hold up through a hole season guarding PG's like that. You obviously see things differently than me, but don't be suprised if Mike Miller is gone next year.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

OK this is my last response and I am gonna write it in a way even you can understand. Grant Hill is going to play point guard according to Doc Rivers so it doesn't matter if you think he can guard them or not besides Mike Miller should be a starter.

Offcourse Grant won't be able to play fulltime, do you read any of my post? Darell Armstrong will be an energizer bunny and Hill will offcourse have limited minutes and kinda have some type of rehab before he can play 45+ minutes.

I'm out cause you're getting (XXXXXXXXX*this is UNacceptable - please do not call other posters by that adjective - it is name calling. Thanks for your cooperation.*) consistently saying Hill won't play PG and all that with the same horrible reasoning. Hill's gonna be a PG and we've heard it for a long time okay?

BTW, Jeff McInnis was contacted by the Magic yesterday according to ESPNews.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Ozzy, why would the Magic want Billups? He is going to command a pretty large contract after his performance in this years playoffs and quite frankly, he just isn't worth it. Especially for what will most likely be a third string PG. A more realistic target would probably be Travis Best or McInnis because they would be more willing to sit on the bench and play for a winning team. They also wont demand as much money.

Just a thought......


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Amen to that, I've been trying to tell him that all along but offcourse he won't listen.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I guess I still don't see why you guys think Hill can be a starting PG. 

I just want Chauncey because he is a tough damn basketball player and has attitude, I think the Magic will need that in the playoffs because Tracy can't do it all attitude wise. And about the $$$ it would cost, well yeah I think he would want about 6-8 million a year because he had 4 mill last year. And maybe your right it is not a good move to pay him that much but I still don't think Best will do **** on the team.

But if he will be a third string PG, they yeah he could be a good sign, but I REALLY hope they don't want a player just to be a damn 3rd stringer. And why in the hell can't Sasser play some PG anyway? He could be the ****ing 3rd stringer, way better matchup problem than Best would be.


THE END


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Hill is gonna play PG whether you think he can or not, hands down.

Offcourse Best won't do anything, all we need is a 3rd string PG which we really don't need but just as a safe bet if Hill gets injured so DA would have backup.

Now do you get it?


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Who said Hill was going to play PG? They also said that last year and he played his normal position.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Doc Rivers. Darell Armstrong is gonna have a bench role and Hill is set to run the point, pretty obvious don't you think?


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I dunno, maybe they are going to sign Billups to play the PG. Did Doc say Hill was playing PG, or did he just say Armstrong is going to come off the bench? Just because Armstrong comes off the bench doesn't mean Hill will be the PG


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Listen, offcourse I wouldn't mind getting a starting point guard and having Grant Hill at small forward just due to the fact that it's a safer bet with a guy who has been out for 2 years like Ozzy said himself.

But the problem he didn't get was that Best was the better option as a true point guard especially when we need a 3rd string if Doc decides to let Hill play the point, it's all good now I think he understands as I said it as simple as you could make it.

Anyways, we'll see. The best PG I would like to get would have be Smush Parker! :yes:


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Yeah Smush is a pretty good baller, but I don't see why they can't play Sasser as the PG some times. They could have a Bulls thing going on with Sasser, McGrady, and Hill....Just like Harper, Jordan, and Pippen.


I'm just saying this because I think they lineup you say they would have with PG Hill, SG McGrady, SF Miller would get killed on defense. I think Doc was saying that Hill would play the PG, but kind of like the Iverson situation Allen doesn't guard the 2 guard he takes the PG. So I think it would be the same with Hill guarding the 3 on defense but bringing the ball up on offense. So then Miller would not be a good fit because he can't guard a PG, he can't even guard a SF that well. 

That is why I get on the Billups thing, ok.

I look at Chauncey as being a SG type in a PG body. So what better than to have him be a SG with Hill bringing it up and Chauncey at times. Then Armstrong could come in and spell Billups and Miller could come in for Hill at times. That is why I think it could work, because the lineup with Hill/Tracy/Miller is good for offense but horriable for defense IMO. And with Billups they could guard the PG better.

But if the Orlando Magic don't want a real starting PG then Billups would be a waste of $$$, but this is what I think would work.

But still it should all be around Tracy! HE is the man on that team.

I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THEM GET A PHYSICAL FORCE DOWN LOW WITH OAKELY THOUGH!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

We seem to be interested in Nazr Mohammed? how do you feel about that?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Nazr is a good baller. And I have heard that Grant and Ewing might retire, I sure hope Grant does though.

Because or front line would be...

PF Griffith, Humphrey
C Steven Hunter, and Andrew ?

Nazr would be a great sign, he can run the court and would give them a low post presence, something they have not had for awhile. But if he wants a ton of $$$ he is not worth it. Ok player though.

I wish we kept Doleac though! He was a good shooter and had some moves down low, he is a perfect backup center. Only problem is that is jump shot has sucked over the past few seasons, I think that is why they let him go.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Nazr would be a GREAT signing for the Magic. He can rebound, block shots, and score a little.

This team needs to learn how to play solid defense for 48 minutes and they cannot do that with Miller & Garrity, as we all saw enough of that last year.

Hill playing PG is *"fool's gold"* - Jason Kidd & Baron Davis would chew him up and spit him out! Having Hill as PG is okay for some match ups - but NEVER for a full season. Only a fool would do that and Doc is not a fool.

Chauncey is a true #2 guard with great passing skills and he is a hard-nosed defender - but his price might be too high. I heard that DA wants F-E-W-E-R minutes, so it would be wise to have a stable PG, since DA wants fewer minutes, as he is getting a little long of tooth.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Hill WILL NOT play PG,hes NOT quick enough to play it anymore!He will most likely end up playing point-forward like Odom/K.G. and C-Webb.Their is no reason to risk Hills ankle playing D on quick PG,when u have an AWESOME defender in Armstrong!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> Hill WILL NOT play PG,hes NOT quick enough to play it anymore!He will most likely end up playing point-forward like Odom/K.G. and C-Webb.Their is no reason to risk Hills ankle playing D on quick PG,when u have an AWESOME defender in Armstrong!


I agree with your assessment, except for DA being an awesome defender. He is awesome only when he has enough rest (like most players his age), but like last year, when he played too much, his defense was not as consistent as it was when he was younger.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

If you sign Oakley, please sign Starks. I'd officially become a Magic fan if you reunited Ewing, Oak, Starks, not to mention Rivers as the head coach...as for Duncan, well, lemme tell ya that if you put him next to McGrady, within a few years you'd own, absolutely own the conference. Orlando/LA would be a full blown out rivalry.

You shouldn't have been in this problem to begin with. Think about this one for a second, you drafted Webber and dealt him for Penny, a bad deal. If you did not make that trade, you'd have Webber as a franchise forward along with McGrady. You would also have had Shaq, too, but he left in 1996, but in 2000, you could have gotten Duncan instead of Grant Hill. Duncan at center, Webber at the four, Miller at the three, McGrady at the two, and Armstrong at point guard. That'd win the championship. Always fun to dream and think "what if." It gives you hope for the future, too.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Of course everyone wants Duncan. We'll just cross our fingers.

As far as everyone saying Hill can't play PG.. yes he can.

Everyone likes to say, oh this guy couldnt guard this position or whatever, but with the new rules, TEAM defense is much more important than one-on-one defense.

Plus McGrady would end up probably guarding PG.. Miller guarding SG, Hill guarding SF..

If Orlando can't re-sign Hudson, they should just run Sasser at point whenever Hill or Armstrong isnt playing it.

I think spending money on a guy like Jacque Vaughn would be stupid.


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Here are free agent RANKINGS and comments, etc. - insidehoops.com/nbafreeagents.shtml

They separated them by restricted vs unrestricted, which is good, because the strategy in getting those kinds of free agents is fairly different


----------

